# Bouncy castle



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone able to recommend someone that I can hire from.....? Roughly how much do they cost to hire? 

Cheers


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

the cost is irrelevant, i met my wife on a bouncy castle!


(true story!)


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

So where can I hire one......? Nice story vantage but not helpful for my sons 3rd bday :0) :0) )


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

My boys went to a birthday party at the weekend where the parents had hired one. Will BBM her and ask for details.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

vantage said:


> the cost is irrelevant, i met my wife on a bouncy castle!
> 
> 
> (true story!)


that was a wonderful bounce !!:clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A google search for 'bouncy castle hire Dubai' gave me a number of answers...


I've heard of Tumble Time Bouncy Castles and Slides & they have a wide range.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks......it was just in case there were any recommendations out there rather than just going with someone off the net.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Confiture.....would really appreciate it


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

The bouncy castle was provided by Splash & Bounce, +971 502 825257, but the whole children's entertainment show (balloon art etc.) was by kiducation: +971 561 385357

Splash n Bounce

Kiducation Dubai | Kids Dance Classes | Childrens Birthday Parties


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

claredoc said:


> Anyone able to recommend someone that I can hire from.....? Roughly how much do they cost to hire?
> 
> Cheers


would you please elaborate when you say bouncy castle ?

I almost died laughing here. Bouncy Castle can be understood as a slang and ..............google it. I edited the post because I realized someone explained


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Confiture


----------

